# When are the elect "in Christ"?



## NoxNoctum (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it at the moment of belief and justification by faith or before the foundation of the world? We are foreknown and predestined by God but are we still only placed in Christ at the very moment of belief? (belief given as a gift of course) That seems odd to me (that some parts of the body are only "added" when they believe according as they were predestined to). On the other hand, how could someone who is unrighteous be "in Christ" as "some of you" were (1 Cor 6:11)?

Ephesians 1:13 does seems to suggest that we are put into Christ at the moment of belief:

"In him you also, when you heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation, and believed in him, were sealed with the promised Holy Spirit,"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 8, 2012)

I was Born Again in 1981. My regeneration took place then. I was Chosen in Christ before then.


----------



## NoxNoctum (Jun 8, 2012)

So would "chosen in Christ" = predestined to become a part of Christ?

For example with Ephesians 2:6, we are told we are seated in the heavenlies in Christ Jesus. Is it simply that we become part of Christ at that point and since he is already seated there we become seated there in him as well since are in him "made full"?


----------



## moral necessity (Jun 9, 2012)

At this point in my understanding, I tend to think that being "chosen in Christ" refers to the hidden knowledge of God from all eternity; that we have been singled out as his redeemed people, sanctified (set apart) for that purpose before time. Being "placed in Christ", however, is an even that occurs in time. As far as whether it occurs before or after faith, many differ on this. I tend to think it is before. It makes sense to me to see faith as a fruit of having been united to Christ by his secret work. He places us in Christ while we are ungodly, and the effect of his influence yields its offspring, which is faith and all of its outworkings.

Some may differ as to that order, but I think most all reformed see being placed in Christ as an "in time" event.

Blessings!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello Leighton,

Ephesians 1:3 Blessed _be _the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who hath blessed us with all spiritual blessings in heavenly _places _*in Christ*: 4 *According as he hath chosen us in him before the foundation of the world*, that we should be holy and without blame before him in love


----------



## earl40 (Jun 9, 2012)

This is an interesting question because of the word "in". There are many ways one can think of this word so far as relationships go. We can see we (believers) were "in" Adam at the fall, or "in" Christ at the cross, or "in" Christ when we believed. I tend to look at this when we were placed, or adopted, individually when we believed, though we were loved by God before this time. So in essence we were "in" Christ by decree in God's eyes before we believed, but we did know it till we were regenerated.

So in essence is election the same as us being adopted "in" time . Of course they are different but the question would be, was election done in time. I would tend to say no because this would place the "mind" of God in time.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 9, 2012)

NoxNoctum said:


> Is it at the moment of belief and justification by faith or before the foundation of the world?



both, surely - depending on whether you look at it from the viewpoint of time or of eternity (which is what other people were saying more fully )


----------



## NB3K (Jun 9, 2012)

We were chosen in Christ before the foundations of the world! When Christ lived we lived, when Christ died we died, and when Christ rose again we rose with Him, and not just that , but we sit with him in the heavenly places!


----------



## KMK (Jun 9, 2012)

It depends on what your definition of 'in' is. 



> LBC 3 Paragraph 5. Those of mankind that are predestinated to life, God, before the foundation of the world was laid, according to His eternal and immutable purpose, and the secret counsel and good pleasure of His will, *hath chosen in Christ unto everlasting glory,* out of His mere free grace and love,11 without any other thing in the creature as a condition or cause moving Him thereunto.





> LBC 11 Paragraph 4. God did from all eternity decree to justify all the elect,11 and Christ did in the fullness of time die for their sins, and rise again for their justification;12 nevertheless, they are not justified personally, *until the Holy Spirit in time does actually apply Christ to them*.



If by 'in' you mean union with Christ, then that did not happen until justification, redemption, and sanctification were actually applied to you.

If by 'in' you mean in God's plan of redemption, then that did happen before the world began.


----------

